# Help Identify ECE (or EC Emmerich) Wooden Hand Plan



## Johnny2plat (Feb 8, 2016)

Can any of you hand plane experts help me identify this *EC Emmerich Wooden Hand Plane*? Specifically, I want to answer 2 questions.

1. *The approximate age.* I know it's older since it doesn't have the 2 different woods on modern ECE planes. And it doesn't have a way to adjust the blade from side to side. But I see that they still offer a non-adjustable jointer plane (see last pic from ECE website).

2. *The purpose/use of this plane.* It is long so maybe it's for jointing?

I picked this up at a flea market for $3 and thought it would be fun to restore. I don't believe the blade is original. It also doesn't seem to be used much. If the blade was used, it seems like it would have evidence of hammer marks - both on the back of the blade and on that little metal circle that is on the front of the plane.

*Some specs:*
*
Total Length:* 17" 
*Width/Height: *2.75" x 2.75" 
*Blade Iron Width:* 2" 
*Blade Iron Length:* 6" (it is shorter than the wooden wedge that holds it in. Maybe it's been sharpened so many times it sits below the wedge?). 
*Bedding Angle:* 45 degrees

*Other Notes: *
- it does have the ECE Logo/Badge with Garantie 1852 on it
- the handle is different than the modern ECE planes
- the blade and cap iron/chipbreaker are very heavy/thick (at least compared to my Stanley Planes)


























Modern ECE Jointer Plane for reference: 
Note the use of both beech and hornbeam.









Any thoughts on the age and use would be much appreciated!

thanks,

John


----------



## Slemi (Mar 7, 2014)

Why not asking them: http://www.ecemmerich.com/kontakt.html

They are still in bussiness.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

jack/jointer plane


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Equivalent to a #6 Stanley


----------

